# Chill water



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What do y'all think. I have more get them on soon this is 2" and has every part the FAA engineer could dream of putting in ther. Let me know!!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder if I could do a chin up on that balancing loop.....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He'll yea u could. Just don't hurt my balancing valve. Lol


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Shame the insulation is going to hide all that nice copper....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:euro: Fancy


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks. The FAA required a 2 hr test at 188 psi. Where they got the 88 idk but that's a bit high to test chill water Some pencil pushers idea I bet


----------



## 19jacobpratt90 (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbup: very nice and clean work looks great


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tough to make pex look that sweet.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Tough to make pex look that sweet.


I agree, nice work!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

While it looks OK. The loop screams for a hanger......


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

yes hangers are needed in a few places i agree with that..... i want to learn from other plumbers... il take any pointers given to me here are some more pics on same chiller system... the flex connectors made it hard to get it all plumb but i did my best


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

one more


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with ILP. Looks good, but that CBV needs some support.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

let me guess piping was roughed without the motorized valves originally?


nice work!....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumbworker said:


> let me guess piping was roughed without the motorized valves originally?


The main trunk lines and branches were piped before the unit was set but no the control valves wer installed when I piped them There are more components in the piping then you see in the picture such as a magnetic flow meter.... I do have a schematic for these if any one interested in seeing it.... Why do you assume they wer roughed in with out the control valves??


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why do you assume they wer roughed in with out the control valves??


 I thought the same thing from the position of the unions.

And that's not a criticism, btw.

Nice job.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I thought the same thing from the position of the unions.
> 
> And that's not a criticism, btw.
> 
> Nice job.


O ok. The schematic called for the unions for easy service of the control valves I assume. And thank you I


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

the picture above my post. theres two couplings on either side of the valve


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumbworker said:


> the picture above my post. theres two couplings on either side of the valve


Yes I see. The two way valve didn't have unions in the schematic I was given by the engineer. And I put a pup piece with the male adapter in all the valves so that it was all sweat and no more threads to mess with and the pups were a bit short to fit how I wanted


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

These are control valves on chill and heating water that I'm installing ..... We are up dating there system from pneumatic to electronic with trane doing the controls!!!!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> These are control valves on chill and heating water that I'm installing ..... We are up dating there system from pneumatic to electronic with trane doing the controls!!!!!


 That's some very clean and tidy work.

Nice.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done Tex!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work. I miss doing that kind of work. I got started in plumbing/mechanical field repiping mechanical rooms on large scale buildings. Never a boring day doing piping like that.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> Nice work. I miss doing that kind of work. I got started in plumbing/mechanical field repiping mechanical rooms on large scale buildings. Never a boring day doing piping like that.


Thanks and yes I love it too. It's fun to get to play with all that copper What kind of pluming are you in now??


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Repairs, remodels, and sewer and drain cleaning now. I started out doing 2"-6" copper going repipes in mechanical rooms and piping repairs in the tunnels of Texas A&M campus. Did a lot of steel and galvanized chilled water and heating lines too. Fun stuff.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> Repairs, remodels, and sewer and drain cleaning now. I started out doing 2"-6" copper going repipes in mechanical rooms and piping repairs in the tunnels of Texas A&M campus. Did a lot of steel and galvanized chilled water and heating lines too. Fun stuff.


Cool!!! I do like the work...I do a lot of gas pipe... Any thread pipe done by the outfit I work for I do... And any drain cleaning too... You still in Texas ??


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

No. I opened a company in Moore, Oklahoma.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> No. I opened a company in Moore, Oklahoma.


How do you like it up there??


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like it so far. Moved up a year ago. The economy is good, and my business has done well so I can't complain.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> I like it so far. Moved up a year ago. The economy is good, and my business has done well so I can't complain.


Great I wish you the best of luck up there... I have 2 more years before I test for my masters. I hope to have a go on my own but there's a lot of outfits already here.... Kinda scary out ther for a young plumber with no public reputation ..... Have fun and good luck ......,


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's a few. Punch list done and job complete!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's a few. Punch list done and job complete!!!


:thumbup: looks good!
As much as those primma donna insulators piss me off, they make my pretty work look even better Sometimes...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> :thumbup: looks good!
> As much as those primma donna insulators piss me off, they make my pretty work look even better Sometimes...


Yes a good insulator does. But these guys 
Were a bunch of kids and I had to be on their ass about quality and keeping clean!!! We have a big outfit here that kicks as they are pros!!!! They usually do most of our work but not this time !!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's a few up close!!! They could have done a better job on the PVC jacket!!! But o well.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Hence my disclaimer "Sometimes"...

The outfit I work for also owns a fairly large, unionized H&F Insulation contracting firm. They are pros through and through. They have a very young kid at the helm out in the field who is an amazing mechanic in his discipline. When Jordan is on site, I dont have to take a second look.

For some reason in this job, it is a different firm. Again, young foreman, bur he is the owners' son and passionate about his work.

Those guys can be invaluable on a job with 60+ plumbers and hose fitters... valves DO get left open... weldolets CAN BE missed, tubing CAN get kinked or broken.

Those guys are the last ones to lay eyes on your product before its concealed forever...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Hence my disclaimer "Sometimes"...
> 
> The outfit I work for also owns a fairly large, unionized H&F Insulation contracting firm. They are pros through and through. They have a very young kid at the helm out in the field who is an amazing mechanic in his discipline. When Jordan is on site, I dont have to take a second look.
> 
> ...


Yes very true. Iv had the good ones find a leak or two and come tell me!! Even found A few joints that wernt soldered at all!!!! ( not my joints tho,, I'm perfect!!) lol One time in my second year apprenticeship I was running condensate alone ( under a mech license you can do some mech work without being a license plumber) and I used hangers that for each size of pipe problem was I didn't leave room for 1" wall glass!! The insulator came and got me and I was in a nine line bind already so he offered to replace the hangers as he insulated the pipe, all I had to do was go get the hangers!!! He is a great guy and saved me an ass chewing!!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good, clean work.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Com. Seems so foreign these days


----------

